# French or Spanish?



## Roland82

I'm a US college student and I have the chance to go study abroad in either France (Paris, Nice) or Spain (Madrid, Barcelona). I will be going for my spring semester in 2006, but I want to start learning either French or Spanish now so I am not completely lost. 

I am torn between the two. I took 2 years of Spanish in highschool, but I didn't retain any of it and French seems like a beautiful, exotic language. Which would you recommend me learning and why? And also, how difficult is it to learn French. I know the best way to learn any language is immersion and that is what I will be doing when I go abroad, but I need to learn some basics now.

Also, if anyone has been to or lives in those cities, how are they?

Thanks


----------



## DDT

As a foreigner living in Paris I can say that I don't feel a foreigner at all here...
What could I add? IMHO a good command of French is slightly easier to achieve, I think Spanish has many more exceptions...but that's just me and my personal experience (please consider that a Spaniard and an Italian talking together can understand each other when speaking their own idioms non that fast)

DDT


----------



## cuchuflete

Welcome to the Forums Roland,

If I may respectfully disagree with my colleague, Spanish is usually a little easier for an American to pronounce correctly, but the difference is not great.  Given the choices you have, I would opt for Barcelona, just because it's a city that fascinates me.  I've also enjoyed my stays in France, especially in the countryside and in Lyon.

There really is no hard fact that should drive you to pick one language and culture over the other.  Go with your gut feelings, instincts, and subjective preferences.  You will, if you work, have a wonderful time and a rich experience.  Think of it as a choice only in sequence. Eventually you should master both languages, and enjoy the fine people of both countries.

Un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------



## RussUS

Another consideration is your chance to use the language for the rest of your life. I think this moves your best choice towards Spanish. As you know there are many, many places in the United States where you find Spanish-speakers, some of whom don't speak English. 

After you make your good progress by spending time in Spain or France, I suspect you'll want to continue speaking the language you've learned. The Spanish you learn in Spain will be different in some aspects that that spoken in the US, but the differences are not insurmountable.

I hope your study works out wonderfully for you. It is to your tremendous credit that you realize that you can't learn very well by simply living in the target language country. Your basics should include extensive work on grammar. You can learn vocabulary after you're there, but the grammar basics are hard to learn from native speakers.

Best


----------



## Sparkle

Hi Roland!

The answer to your questions is: PORTUGAL! Beautiful country, great weather, friendly people, low cost of living, what more do you need?  lolol


First, let me tell you, you're so lucky to have the chance to study abroad! I'm sure it'll be a great experience for you, no matter which country you choose in the end. 

Well, to answer your questions... I'm portuguese, and as you may know Spanish and PT have a LOT of similarities. But French language has a lot of similarities with my language too. This to mean that my first reaction was to say that Spanish is easier than French (learning, and speaking too), but it may be just because I'm portuguese... As for the way it sounds, a lot of people seem to think that French sounds beautiful and it has been even considered the most romantic language of all (Paris being one of the most beautiful and romantic european cities too). This is what, generally, people think. I've never been to France, so can't really tell. I have been in Spain though, Madrid and Barça... Don't know how to define them, but _to me_, they seem a little austere. 

How difficult it is to learn French? Well, from my experience, it's hard. Depends on how interested and into it you are. I've been learning it since I was 12 and can't write a text without mistakes or know all the verbal tenses, although my fascination with foreign languages. But that's just me. I'm sure some people here could say the opposite. 

If the economic aspect of it matters, Spain is one of the less expensive European countries in which to live. Although France is not that much more expensive.

I bet it's difficult to be in that situation, and I bet if you could you'd learn both languages. My advice is the same as cuchu's: follow your instinct! Best of luck to you!

~Spark


----------



## chica11

Hi Roland!!
In my opinion I would learn Spanish and go to Spain.  If English is your native language and you are looking to pick up a second language, then pick up Spanish.  After you know Spanish then you can move on to French.  I speak Spanish and English and a little bit of French and I now I am going to embark on French AFTER knowing Spanish and English.  I see that you are from the US just like I am.  Spanish is such an important language here in the united states and in the entire continent of north and south america for obvious reasons.  Plus to be quite honest with you, after you return from Madrid/Barcelona you will be able to keep up your spanish quite well over here.  French now that's a whole other story.  I have a friend who is fluent in both Spanish and English and took French through college and lived for six months in France about 4 years ago.  After he returned from France, besides French classes, he really never used the language.  I  know that I have a person lean towards Spanish but really it is such an important language to know, more than French.  I hope I haven't caused anyone to be upset with the opinion that I am posting here.  French is a beautiful language but not as useful as Spanish!!


----------



## Fernando

To me it is obvious you must check the opinions of people speaking both languages. It depends very much on your personal interests. If you are interested in 19th century music I would learn French. If in 16th century music I would prefer Spanish.


----------



## Cath.S.

*Roland, Here Is A List of Excellent Reasons Why You Should Choose French,*
*From A to Z:*

Guillaume *A*pollinaire 
Charles *B*audelaire 
Albert *C*amus
Frédéric *D*ard 
Paul *E*luard
Gustave *F*laubert 
Romain *G*ary 
Victor *H*ugo
Eugène *I*onesco
Michel *J*eury
Joseph *K*essel
Le Comte de *L*autréamont 
Guy de *M*aupassant 
Gérard de *N*erval
Jacques *P*révert
Raymond *Q*ueneau
Arthur *R*imbaud 
Jean-Paul *S*artre
Gautier *T*héophile*
*V*oltaire
Bernard *W*erber
Marguerite *Y*ourcenar
Emile *Z*ola
____________________

*ok, I cheated, I don't know any really good French writer whose name begins with a T.


----------



## DDT

egueule said:
			
		

> *Roland, Here Is A List of Excellent Reasons Why You Should Choose French,*
> *From A to Z:*
> 
> Guillaume *A*pollinaire
> Charles *B*audelaire
> Albert *C*amus
> Frédéric *D*ard
> Paul *E*luard
> Gustave *F*laubert
> Romain *G*ary
> Victor *H*ugo
> Eugène *I*onesco
> Michel *J*eury
> Joseph *K*essel
> Le Comte de *L*autréamont
> Guy de *M*aupassant
> Gérard de *N*erval
> Jacques *P*révert
> Raymond *Q*ueneau
> Arthur *R*imbaud
> Jean-Paul *S*artre
> Gautier *T*héophile*
> *V*oltaire
> Bernard *W*erber
> Marguerite *Y*ourcenar
> Emile *Z*ola
> ____________________
> 
> *ok, I cheated, I don't know any really good French writer whose name begins with a T.



O & U are missing too...but the ones you mentioned look like very good reasons to learn French 

DDT


----------



## Benjy

like others have said: learn which ever language inspires you the most. remember that studying a language you don't enjoy is awful. with the disclaimer of course that both languages have their charms. i think they are both fantastic. i personally hated french and the study thereof with all the passion of my soul. then i went and lived there. now i can't stop studying it. you will have a great experience wherever you go 

best of luck,
ben


----------



## LadyBlakeney

He, he, I'm not trying to start a competition or anything, I just thought I might as well post a Spanish A to Z:

http://encyclopedie-es.snyke.com/articles/lista_de_escritores_espanoles.html

Enjoy!


----------



## VenusEnvy

I, at one point in my life, was studying both French and Spanish. My opinions on the languages come from my own life experience. And, someone else many feel the complete opposite of what I do. So, I'd like you to take this into consideration.

I agree with the others on one thing: Enjoy yourself. Listen to your gut instict. And, if you have time in the future, indulge in both beautiful countries!

I found Spanish easier to learn, and easier to speak. That is, I didn't really have to work hard to learn it. But, then again, my Spanish teachers were the best. They were all very dedicated, and great at what they did. And, there were gobs of Spanish resources: The Spanish channel is available to me, and I knew many Spanish-speakers. 

I eventually gave up French, but that was only due to a series of bad experiences, so don't let this affect you. One of them includes a series of horrible French teachers. I found French much harder to master, but I loved it. I suppose that because it wasn't as "available" as Spanish was, it was that much more interesting. Speaking it was difficult at first, but when I mastered the accent, it was so much fun! It was different that Spanish, and from what i was used to hearing.

Many words in French and Spanish are similar, so this sort of helped me and hurt me in my studies. It made them easier to remember, because they were reinforced in my studies. But, I would sometimes say something Spanish in my French class, and vice versa.

I hope my stories will help you in your quest! I wish you all of the luck, and best wishes!


----------



## touaregsand

I grew up in Los Angeles. In Jr High, I was told to take French because it was the International language of sophistication. (I'm not saying that it is, I'm repeating what I was advised). In High School I was told to take Spanish because the Spanish speaking population in Los Angeles was booming. I took Spanish for 3 years, at one time I could speak simple conversational Spanish with friends. I have never had to use it on a job.

I'm married to a native French speaker. I've been to France many times and we will eventually move there. So much for all the Spanish I took. But I don't regret taking it. I still remember enough to be able to get by on a trip to a Spanish speaking country.

Learn as many languages as you can.


----------



## Like an Angel

touaregsand said:
			
		

> Learn as many languages as you can.


 
Agree  

I don't know if I can give you my opinion as I'm a Spanish native-speaker, but I think is easier to learn my language than French. I'm studying French and the pronunciation is a bit difficult, I know Spanish would be difficult too, but I find it easier than French to learn for an English speakers... Anyhow as many _foreros_ have said, you have to enjoy the language that you are learning otherwise it is going to _kill _you.

Good luck, and let us know what you've decided


----------



## Matteo49

One thing that's pretty important to remmeber is that most likely--depends on your teacher-- the Spanish you will be learning in college in the states is Mexican Spanish and not Spain Spanish. From what I understand they are not two completely different languages...but they have seperate accents and differences...like British versus American English.

Now, from speaking to students who have studied French and Spanish I have gathered that Spanish is easier in the beginning but gets harder the further you go along because the cognates are few and far between and the arabic influence and numerous exceptions to the rules can cause some confusion. With French the pronunciation can be a bit of a challenge at first but there are numerous cognates (English is the language it is today because of the French influence...before it sounded way too much like German. Ick!  ) and once you have gotten a good hold on it, it's easier later on. But that is just my opinion and that of those I've talked to.


----------



## Outsider

I wasn't going to reply to this thread (Choosing between Spanish and French? Impossible!), but I'm going to join in to say that, in my opinion, there isn't that much of a difference between Spanish and French, in terms of cognates with English. Yes, French influenced English more directly, but many of the words that English borrowed from French were of Latin origin, and also exist in other Romance (and non-Romance) languages in some form.
Have fun!


----------



## cuchuflete

Egueule cheated...but don't let that dissuade you from learning French!  Joseph Kessel was born in Argentina, of Russian parents.  

Matteo's assumption that American colleges teach only Mexican Spanish is incorrect.  At my college the Spanish faculty was mostly from Spain and the US, with a couple of members from Mexico and South America.  We studied literature from throughout the Spanish speaking world, and the language emphasis was Iberian.


----------



## solecito

A lot more people speak spanish in the world than french. Trust me when I say " you will remember every word you learned of spanish before".
I studied 3 years of english in shool, before I went to live to the U.S., I got a D, but with in a year in the U.S. I knew all the basics, and was able to have a conversation like a live there for years, I also was able to write, speak, and read it too. Don't think that because you did not do good in school before you wont be great being there. I'm sure you will, specially when you meet a wonderfull, greatlooking person, that undestands no english at all. But on the other hand, french just sounds sooooooo sexy!


----------



## Cath.S.

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Egueule cheated...but don't let that dissuade you from learning French! Joseph Kessel was born in Argentina, of Russian parents


... who moved to France when their son was ten. His entire work is written in French and he was a member of the Academie Française.


----------



## touaregsand

solecito said:
			
		

> A lot more people speak spanish in the world than french. Trust me when I say " you will remember every word you learned of spanish before".
> I studied 3 years of english in shool, before I went to live to the U.S., I got a D, but with in a year in the U.S. I knew all the basics, and was able to have a conversation like a live there for years, I also was able to write, speak, and read it too. Don't think that because you did not do good in school before you wont be great being there. I'm sure you will, specially when you meet a wonderfull, greatlooking person, that undestands no english at all. But on the other hand, french just sounds sooooooo sexy!



I run into alot of French speakers while traveling and in Los Angeles. It just depends on which you speak. Untill I met my husband I didn't realize that there were so many Francophones in Los Angeles. Even though I'm in LA my daily life is such that I am in more contact with French speakers than I am Spanish.

Again, I was advised to learn Spanish in school because of the sheer number of speakers in LA, but as it turned out French would have been more usefull for me personally Glad I'm familiar with both though.

Spanish was a lot easier for me to learn, especially in terms of pronunciation.


----------



## chica11

Touaregsand, 

I am in L.A and grew up here!! I had no idea there were so many francophones. Wow! I run into Spanish ALL the time in Los Angeles, but maybe because I speak Spanish it just happens to be that way.  Anyway, where are all these French speaking people?  I am going to start taking more French next year and would love to know.


----------



## Matteo49

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Matteo's assumption that American colleges teach only Mexican Spanish is incorrect. At my college the Spanish faculty was mostly from Spain and the US, with a couple of members from Mexico and South America. We studied literature from throughout the Spanish speaking world, and the language emphasis was Iberian.


 
I'm not saying that I know about all colleges/universities throughout the US. I am just saying that from my experience and that of those who I have talked to Mexican Spanish (i.e. the Spanish most heard in America) is emphasized moreso in pronunciation and diction than Iberian Spanish. Yes, even at the school I go to we have a native Spaniard who teaches Iberian Spanish...however, overall, that is not the case in my experience. They do, however, try and communicate the different cultures and literatures to kind of give an overall view of the language and cultures that use it. Honestly, at my school there seems to be a strangely stronger influence on costa rican spanish than any other type...


----------



## touaregsand

chica11 said:
			
		

> Touaregsand,
> 
> I am in L.A and grew up here!! I had no idea there were so many francophones. Wow! I run into Spanish ALL the time in Los Angeles, but maybe because I speak Spanish it just happens to be that way. Anyway, where are all these French speaking people? I am going to start taking more French next year and would love to know.



Alot of them send their kids to the two French private schools for instance.

Apparently there are 100,000 Francophones in LA county. Also my husband has a very noticeable French accent so people who speak French start conversations with him all the time.

There are also French language clubs.


----------



## touaregsand

Matteo49 said:
			
		

> I'm not saying that I know about all colleges/universities throughout the US. I am just saying that from my experience and that of those who I have talked to Mexican Spanish (i.e. the Spanish most heard in America) is emphasized moreso in pronunciation and diction than Iberian Spanish. Yes, even at the school I go to we have a native Spaniard who teaches Iberian Spanish...however, overall, that is not the case in my experience. They do, however, try and communicate the different cultures and literatures to kind of give an overall view of the language and cultures that use it. Honestly, at my school there seems to be a strangely stronger influence on costa rican spanish than any other type...



In high school I recall my Spanish teacher telling us that in LA schools a sort of 'standard' Latin American Spanish with an emphasis on Mexican was taught. I don't know if this even makes sense to Native speakers. 

I can't understand Argentine speakers at all.


----------



## solecito

Well this is odd, never heard anything like that before, I guess it all depends in the area you hang out, and I guess they love the wheather there!



			
				touaregsand said:
			
		

> I run into alot of French speakers while traveling and in Los Angeles. It just depends on which you speak. Untill I met my husband I didn't realize that there were so many Francophones in Los Angeles. Even though I'm in LA my daily life is such that I am in more contact with French speakers than I am Spanish.
> 
> Again, I was advised to learn Spanish in school because of the sheer number of speakers in LA, but as it turned out French would have been more usefull for me personally Glad I'm familiar with both though.
> 
> Spanish was a lot easier for me to learn, especially in terms of pronunciation.


----------



## Roland82

Thank you all for your replies. 

Are the different variations and pronunciations of Spanish really different? I hear Mexican Spanish every day since I live in Texas. I had recently met a Columbian couple while on vacation and when they spoke Spanish, it sounded like a totally different language, really exotic.

Also, I hear that the French aren't really helpful to you if you don't know French, they will just talk really fast or blow you off. Is this true?


----------



## chica11

Hi Roland82
yes!
Well I can only speak about Spanish really.  The accents are different.  I have lived in Puerto Rico, Costa Rica and Mexico and all accents were very different to me but after a couple of weeks you start to adjust and understand what people are saying.  I'd have to say that in terms of Spanish, Costa Rican and Mexican Spanish were the easiest to understand.  But yes, accents in Spanish are as different as they are in English.  After all someone from California speaks differently than someone from Alabama and someone from Devonshire speaks differently than someone from New Castle.  

As for French, I am at an intermediate level and of the few times that I have spoken it, in Paris, the people have been either very patient with me or really quick to start speaking English.  However, I know other people have had different experiences.  For example, this woman who asked for a croissant and used the wrong article (feminine instead of masculine).  The person behind the counter wouldn't give her the croissant until she used asked for it, using the correct article.


----------



## touaregsand

Roland82 said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your replies.
> 
> Are the different variations and pronunciations of Spanish really different? I hear Mexican Spanish every day since I live in Texas. I had recently met a Columbian couple while on vacation and when they spoke Spanish, it sounded like a totally different language, really exotic.
> 
> Also, I hear that the French aren't really helpful to you if you don't know French, they will just talk really fast or blow you off. Is this true?



I suppose the French like most other people respond to individuals differently. Learning a few basic things about what constitutes good manners in a country that you will be visiting are probably good things.

I've been to France many times with hubby and on my own. Overall I've found French people to be very helpful and pleasant.


----------



## jmx

Roland82 said:
			
		

> I'm a US college student and I have the chance to go study abroad in either France (Paris, Nice) or Spain (Madrid, Barcelona). I will be going for my spring semester in 2006, but I want to start learning either French or Spanish now so I am not completely lost.


I think I have the moral obligation to explain you that, even though Spanish is spoken perfectly by virtually anyone living in Barcelona, it is not the language of the city. The original language in Barcelona is Catalan, and this romance language is used extensively in the educational system.

It could be a good idea that you see the french film "L'auberge espagnole", where the subject of languages in Barcelona takes by surprise students from abroad.


----------



## jmx

Sparkle said:
			
		

> I have been in Spain though, Madrid and Barça...


Sparkle, *Barça* is a football team, not a city !!


----------



## Roland82

jmartins said:
			
		

> I think I have the moral obligation to explain you that, even though Spanish is spoken perfectly by virtually anyone living in Barcelona, it is not the language of the city. The original language in Barcelona is Catalan, and this romance language is used extensively in the educational system.
> 
> It could be a good idea that you see the french film "L'auberge espagnole", where the subject of languages in Barcelona takes by surprise students from abroad.



How different is Spanish and Catalan?


----------



## nanel

Well, catalan is quite different, but something between Spanish and French (I studied a little of French and I understand better Catalán). But I also have to tell you that everybody in Barcelona speaks both: Spanish (we call it Castellano because all the languages in Spain are Spanish) and Catalán. I've been in Barcelona and everybody talked to me in Spanish when they saw I didn't speak Catalán, but I also understand it (more or less) because it is quite similar, there are a lot of words in common.


----------



## SILSEP

Roland82 said:
			
		

> How different is Spanish and Catalan?
> 
> Hi Roland,
> 
> In my case as I am a Spanish and Catalan speaker it was easier for me to lern French because it is very similar to catalan.
> However, despite the proximity to France (I live in Barcelona) I don't use French at all. What is a pity!
> 
> Perhaps the first days you will feel weird because Catalan is everywhere but then you will get used to it and it would be benefitial to you if you decide learning French then.
> 
> As an anecdote, I met an american girl in Santa Cruz (California) who studied in Barcelona for a while and she was able to learn quite a lot of Catalan, as well as Spanish (of course!).
> 
> Anyway, whatever you decide to do remember you are never to late to learn. I mean if you change your mind you can always try the other option.
> 
> Good luck! Bonne chance! Buena suerte! Bona sort!


----------



## joensuu

Roland82 said:
			
		

> Also, I hear that the French aren't really helpful to you if you don't know French, they will just talk really fast or blow you off. Is this true?



Hello

For your question, I would say NO ! 
But it's true that lot of french people aren't able to speak well english... But most of the young people could help you or answer you in english. And also, some french think that if you speak french you should understand everything. It's also true that most of us speak quite fast compare to englsih personns. But if you just say you don't understand they will go slowly! 

In my school, there are quite lot of foreign students. It's possible fot them to learn during one year french and after to follow the same courses than us. So with onlyone year of learning they can understand most of the lessons. Of course some idioms or specifics words are still difficult but they speak fluent french and I'm always amazing of this !




But, it's oblige that some french learn you weird or bad words... so please do not repeat all that french guys could say


----------



## Benjy

Roland82 said:
			
		

> Also, I hear that the French aren't really helpful to you if you don't know French, they will just talk really fast or blow you off. Is this true?



as a foreigner who has spent some time in france, i would say no. this is a gross exageration  more often than not i would walk away from a conversation with something like "tu parles vachement bien le français" (you speak french really well) than have someone try and speed up deliberately or get mad at me. and that's  on the street talking to people who didn't really want to talk to me in the first place (don't ask ). if you were at university as an exchange student i bet people would actually really enjoy helping someone learn french. that said i have had times when i *know* people have understood but they have blown me off with something like "eh? i can't understand a word you are saying!" and stormed off. but those people are ehm, not very nice people, and france certainly doesn't have a monopoly on nasty individuals.


----------



## QUIJOTE

Sorry I have to disagree on this one I have had several encounters with French people, you try to say something to them or ask something, if it's not in a french they understand you are out of luck, they will not go out of their way to understand, what Roland82 said is exactly what I experienced.

Hey just to be clear I don't hold any grudge on the french people, I just think this is the way they are, doesn't mean bad or good.


----------



## cuchuflete

Roland82 said:
			
		

> Also, I hear that the French aren't really helpful to you if you don't know French, they will just talk really fast or blow you off. Is this true?



Hola Roland,

My first experience in France was as a young hitchhiker who spoke almost no French.  I had taken the trouble to learn "please" and "thank you" and a very few other basics, as a matter of courtesy.  I was treated very nicely both in the countryside, where rides were sometimes on horsecarts, and in Paris.
I used my five words of French, gestures, and a smile.  

During subsequent visits, for pleasure and business, I generally found the French to be warm and friendly.  Parisians are a bit more brusque, as city people tend to be in most countries, but they were patient with my fumbling hitchhiker's French.  In Lyon and the smaller towns I was amazed at the kindness that was shown to me.  

One incident is the exception that proves the rule.  I was treated less than nobly by a railway employee who thought I was a Spaniard.  I contrast that with the dozens or even hundreds of French people who showed me great kindness.  I was obviously a foreigner with very limited abilities in their language.  

This mirrors my experiences in Spain, Portugal, Italy and other countries.
If you bring your manners, and a friendly attitude, most people will treat you very well.

Un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## VenusEnvy

Roland82 said:
			
		

> Also, I hear that the French aren't really helpful to you if you don't know French, they will just talk really fast or blow you off. Is this true?


I have to agree with Benjy on this one. I urge you to push these stereotypes from your mind before traveling anywhere.

The French people that I knew while studying French were very eager to help me, and speak French with me. In fact, they saw my learning their language as admirable. Mind you, they spoke a little too quickly for me to understand much, but it was nice. They also became comfortable enough around me to ask me questions about the English language. It was actually comforting, to have native-help so available to me!


----------



## touaregsand

We all speak from our own experiences. Mine have been positive overall every time I've gone to France.

I've also found that Parisians are more likely to understand my American accented French, probably because it's a cosmopolitan city and the locals are used to hearing lots of different accents. 

In the smaller towns I found that people simply had a harder time understanding my poor French. That seems to be true in most countries.

My husband's French accent in English is easily understood by more urban/cosmpolitan Americans, whereas those with less exposure to different accents have a harder time understanding him.


----------



## gorbatzjov

Hi Roland,

I just completed one year of stuying abroad in Montpellier, South France. (Great city by the way). A year ago I had to make exactly the same choise as you. But as I am a Flemish/Dutch speaking Belgian I had the urge to learn my country's 2nd language (French) better so that's why I chose French. 
If I had been an American, I would probably have chosen Spanish because it's the 2nd or 3rd most spoken language on the world if I don't get it wrong.

As to the cities you reffered to. I've visited them all and I certainly prefer Barcelona. Paris is too touristic and expensive, as is Nice. Madrid is very very nice as well, but there is no coast  Barcelona is a lively student city, with many bars and places to eat and have fun. 

Try to see the French movie "L'auberge espagnole". It's about a guy who studies abroad in Barcelona. 

If you have more questions, e-mail me and I'll try to answer them.


----------



## Benjy

the best towns in france are nice and metz  poopooh to paris st tropez nice and all the other overly touristic towns


----------

